# Booking a ferry to Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those planning a trip to Greece via ferry the following site will be a big help.

It has all the ferry companies and it is very user friendly. http://www.greekferries.gr/index.html

For those travelling with pets this link will be very useful. http://www.greekferries.gr/pets.htm

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Help*

Thanks Don.

TM


----------

